# kinder



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a Nubian doe breed this year to a pgymy buck- how big can I expect the babies to be and how big are they when they are fully grown

Donna B


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Kind of depends on how much of each characteristic the kids get. THey could be more pygmy and be small or more nubian and be bigger. Or fall right in the middle and be mid size. I wouldnt expect them to be a small as your pygmy though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My kinder that I just sold was 1 year old and was the height of a Nigerian Dwarf. She did not look to have ANY nubian in her except that she was a thinner build then my other girls.

Good luck and thoughts for a happy healthy birth!


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you I am hopeing for the smaller side... I personaly think smaller is cuter and cheaper to feed...  

I like my big girls don't get me wrong- but I like my little guys a lot

Donna B

Picture of Mom


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She's a pretty doe


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah I like her look as well  she should make some cute mini babies


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

Well I also think it depends on how many kids she has. I had one Nubian have triplet kinders and they were smaller when full grown but they are bigger than the Nigerians. One mom had a single and she was bottle raised and she is almost as big as a nubian. Some have airplane ears, some have long ears and some have upright ears. You just never know what you are going to get. I bred my kinder back to a nigerian and got smaller kids but still bigger than the nigerians even with quads born. Hope that helps.


----------

